# Fotos zusammen fügen?



## Krankes-Kaff (15. April 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal für´s Lesen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar bin ich dabei meine Homepage in einem neuem Design wieder zu eröffnen, dabei ergibt sich aber ein Problem mit zwei Bannern.

Hier ein Link zu einer Seite, bei der es so ist, wie es bei mir sein soll! 

Der Webmaster der Seite hat die Fotos, welche ihr links, rechts und oben sehen könnt zu einem Foto zusammen gefügt.

Genau das würde ich auch gern mit einigen von meinen Fotos machen, finde dazu aber kein passendes Grafikprogramm.
Ich habe die Fotos jetzt erst mal untereinander auf die Website gestellt aber so dauert es ja leider auch viel länger, bis alles geladen ist.

Hier könnt ihr meine neue Seite sehen! 

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn mir jemand ein Grafikprogramm, am Besten als Freeware empfehlen kann, mit dem das möglich wäre, oder wenn mir jemand die Bilder einfach mal zu einem Bild zusammen fügt.


Ich bin Euch dankbar für Eure Antworten!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tim Müller


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Hallihallo,

Also, der nette Mensch hat sich die Bilder einzeln geöffnet und in ein Bild gepackt. Also alles pro Bild markiert und untereinander in einem von der Höhe her größeres Bild eingefügt. Müßte im Freewareprogramm Irfan View problemlos gehen. Und da ich heut nen guten Tag habe, hab ich Dir das mal fix gebastelt. Was ich noch anmerken will; ändere die Bildgröße nicht in Deinem Editor sondern im Grafikprogramm, das spart enorm Speicherplatz und Ladezeit. So, genug gelabert, viel Spass damit.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (15. April 2004)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo,

vielen Dank, so wollte ich es haben!

Ist echt total nett dass du mir dass zusammen gebastelt hast und auch noch danke für den Tip mit dem Programm.

Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend und noch mal Danke!


Tim


----------

